# Causey Water level and clarity



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone been up to Causey lately? What is the water level and clarity up there? Any recent reports?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I posted some photos from Sunday in the photo section. I did manage to do some fishing also and I caught what I though to be a koke. It was about 10 inches in lenght and silver with virtually no markings. I say almost no markings because I could swear there were spots starting on the tail, just along the spine. The fish hit rather high in the water column and put on quite a aireal show for everyone on the dam. Sure was frisky for a cutt if it was. My buddy has a few long range shots of it, Ill have to get them. 

Also down in the wheatgrass arm, a bunch of bait chuckers looked to be picking up a bunch of freshly stocked bows with worms.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

I was up there a few hours ago and it was at full pool and clear. The one couple I asked hadn't caught anything.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

waltny said:


> I posted some photos from Sunday in the photo section. I did manage to do some fishing also and I caught what I though to be a koke. It was about 10 inches in lenght and silver with virtually no markings. I say almost no markings because I could swear there were spots starting on the tail, just along the spine. The fish hit rather high in the water column and put on quite a aireal show for everyone on the dam. Sure was frisky for a cutt if it was. My buddy has a few long range shots of it, Ill have to get them.
> 
> Also down in the wheatgrass arm, a bunch of bait chuckers looked to be picking up a bunch of freshly stocked bows with worms.


Sounds like a koke to me . O<<


----------



## Modemer (May 12, 2008)

I can't wait to get back to Causey and start pulling out some kokes. I find them best BBQ with a lemon wedge inside.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. I plan to troll it on Saturday. Will let you know how it goes.

Pavlik


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

You should do well, and since I consider myself an open source of information; I would say silver spoons like the all silver #3 kroc or 1/4 ounce kastmaster. Jig vertically along with trolling. 

As a side note, Im sure you guys know Causey is wakeless with no real boat launch.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Good luck to you Pavlik, Causey can be a blast to troll.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

waltny said:


> As a side note, Im sure you guys know Causey is wakeless with no real boat launch.


Best part about it. No waterskiing/wakeboarding jerks to bother us


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I might be up there in a kayak tomorrow and Ill probally drag around a spoon as I do. Ill post a report if I get into them again.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

You should try dragging around a knife and fork too :lol:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

well, stop by and say hello


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> You should try dragging around a knife and fork too :lol:


I dont get it... :?


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> well, stop by and say hello


If Im up there Ill probally have my black nissian and I got double UWN stickers on the back window.


----------

